# Frontline for leg mites on heavily feathered horses



## Spot_the_Risk (31 March 2008)

Does anyone have any opinions on using Frontline?  I've heard that it's not licensed for horses, but that it does a very good and quick job on releiving mite problems.

I know there are many ways of going about this problem, I'd prefer not to clip the hair off, and I could do with finding the quickest and easiest and most painfree way of solving or containing the itchiness!

Any views welcome.


----------



## DidiR (31 March 2008)

I have had it recommended to a friend on my yard, but its made no difference.  But in her case, she isn't sure what the problem really is... itchy horse... but never got to the bottom of what it is. 
The recommendation came from a busy PC instructor with a large yard of her own, so I should think it does work, and if you can use it on a cat, I can't see how it could harm a horse, he's not likely to lick it off his legs?


----------



## SOB (31 March 2008)

I have a very heavily feathered coblet and have used frontline on his legs each year since I have had him following a "suggestion" from the vet.

I use it as a preventative aswell as rid of the initial problem and have never had a problem with mites since. I buy the frontline spray and one bottle does all legs.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (31 March 2008)

Cool, off to vets tomorrow then, poor lad has obviously been having a good rub and probably bite at his legs today  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  thanks for your help!


----------



## Cahill (31 March 2008)

when i got my cob she stamped and rubbed her back legs.i bought frontline in a pump bottle(about 15.00)(had to say it was for the dog cos as you say it is not licenced for horses)i sprayed her legs twice,2 weeks apart and ,several years later i can say i have never had to use it again.i think you could use it without clipping the feather off but would probably have to use more of it to get in amongst the feathers .imo  i would just clip.it also gives you a chance to get to know your horses legs and check for rough,dry skin which can be sorted with sudocream and/or baby oil.
hope this helps.


----------



## SOB (31 March 2008)

Bert chewed the inside of his feathers off before the frontline!
Be sure to spray under the feathers rather than on top of them so make sure it gets onto the skin.


----------



## Thistle (1 April 2008)

Horse vet recommended it and told me to get it from dog vet.


----------



## Theresa_F (1 April 2008)

I used frontline initially on my gypsy cob mare and then pig oil and sulphur.  I use just P&amp;S on my gypsy cob gelding and clydesdale.

If you want a very long PM about looking after hairy horses, PM me and I'll send you a copy.


----------



## Cahill (1 April 2008)

i think the mites burrow under the skin not live in the hair.is this so?


----------



## Keltic (1 April 2008)

Frontline is very good, ive used it with great success.


----------



## Storminateacup (1 April 2008)

I used it on Jack but it didn't seem to make much difference, then my vet told me there is now an annual injection that can be given, and Jack has that. 
Ask your vet about it. I think i paid about £23.00 all told, and it ended all the bother with itchy heels. 
Also Frontline is not cheap,  and I used loads of it, no doubt wasting tons and not getting it in the right place or using enough to make a difference.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (1 April 2008)

Both my hairy horses (1 cob gelding and 1 gypsy cob mare) ahve had the double injection specifically for feather mites, 10 days apart to catch the 2nd lot of eggs hatching. Works a treat. I'd recommend it as an instant and reliable solution. The problem with Frontline is you have to get it rubbed in so deep through thick feathers and it can be so easy to mot get it down to the skin. Frontline works best on cats and dogs as a systemic solution where you apply it direct to the skin behind the neck where they can't lick it off. The amount you would have to apply to a horse to achieve this would probably be prohibitive so he injection works best.


----------



## CazD (2 April 2008)

My vet gave ours an injection for mites several years ago - cant remember what it was called but it was something used for cattle which wasnt licensed for horses!  Whatever it was, it did the trick and she has never suffered since.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (2 April 2008)

Ok, thanks you very much, I'll give my vet a call and see if he can help, I'd like to give the horse complete relief as soon as possible, it isn't too bad at the moment so I'm trying to get ahead of the problem.


----------



## foxviewstud (2 April 2008)

a friend of mine has used frontline for lice and it works, i was also told by my vet its the best thing for it but can be exopensive that way, just a shame it aint licensed, but then its great for snakes wid mites too and its not licensed for that either


----------



## Trekker (2 April 2010)

When you used the frontline spray, did you wash the legs off with horse shampoo or hibiscrub first?? Ive read that you cant wash the legs 48hrs prior before use..is this so??


----------



## Countrygirl (4 April 2010)

We used it successfully on our mare's mane. Recommended by our vet.


----------



## Kbar-horse2121 (15 July 2018)

Hiya, can I get your advice on looking after hairy horses, just recently bought a cob & never dealt with feathers before!


----------

